# Ladies Appreciation Thread!



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

Show me your lady fishes! Please include color and tail type if possible~!

These beautiful girlies need more love~ <3

(Mines just a wee babe but when she's bigger I'll put up her pic)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Here's my beautiful shiny girl Isis! She's a CTPK Black Copper


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Tennesassy. Not sure of tail type, Cambodian dragon?


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Another angle


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

cowboy said:


> Tennesassy. Not sure of tail type, Cambodian dragon?


She looks like a DeT, not Cambodian but she's a Red Copper Monster (white head is called Monster)


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> She looks like a DeT, not Cambodian but she's a Red Copper Monster (white head is called Monster)


Thank you! I'll google DeT


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I was waiting for a thread like this! 

Here is my one little girl.  she is an Yellow VT. If I am correct. ^^;


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

DeT is a Delta Tail


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

This is my newest girl I plan to breed with my HM MG male.
This was her first day in from transshipping so her color needs a little work.

She's a HM MG female with a little rosetail going on.

I'll also show a pic of my other favorite girl and the girl my hubby transshipped in.
Lil Red is a red veiltail.
Hubby's girl is a fancy dragon HM plakat I believe.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> DeT is a Delta Tail


Thanks lilnaugrim, nice to know what she is. 

Nice looking fish everyone!


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

Girls! I wanted to make a collage, but I couldn't. So here's small pics to pretend it's a collage 

View attachment 338466
View attachment 338490


View attachment 338498
View attachment 338482


View attachment 338474
View attachment 338506


Dezba and Lulu are a pair. They stick together usually against their inferior CT minions.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I like Quilla's colour. 

Here is one of my wild betta ladies. Her species is Betta hendra.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

My lil baby Peechee.. Was told she may be crowtail? time will tell....


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

1st: Blue is Regina, white is Snow
2nd: Snow with a recent shrimp kill
3rd: Zalina, very camera shy, that one is 
4th: Emma

For some reason, I decided to name them all after characters on Once Upon a Time. Guess I need to get a 5th and name it Belle?

Seemed like a good idea at the the time, and the names have come to fit in a way. Regina and Zalina rule the upper part of the tank. They did squabble a bit at first. Snow and Emma stay on the bottom more and keep each other company. Snow also seems to be a hunter, she took a shrimp right in front of me, made a snack of it.

Anyway, these are my girls. This is my first attempt to keep a group and it seems to be going ok so far.


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

Ah so many beautiful fish! 

Here's my little girl for now. She's just barely starting to get color in her when the light hits just right and she reflects a little blue!!!


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

I got started with the females when my mom noticed a dark blue female. I hadn't seen any with color like that, so I had to have her, of course. Since then, I've come to appreciate the personalities that the girls have as they interact with each other. Mine don't seem to mind seeing each other, and rarely seem to fight.


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

Ugh. Now I want to start a sorority x.x Maybe when my baby fish is bigger x3

5 days in~ This is her today.
Wonder if she'll be blue or green~


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

I almost want to get a 5th one and see if they would work out. I think I'll just get some more ghost shrimp. I have 4 left after almost 2 weeks. I started out with 6. I am considering adding white clouds, a small group of them, but not sure if that is a good idea or not. Might be too much fish for the small filter that I have. I don't want to exceed the biological load on the tank.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, exceeding the biological filter but also the females are already under enough stress when it comes to sororities so adding more fish to the mix is never a good idea in any tank IMHO.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

The ones I have are getting along fine, I'll just leave it as it is. Except for a few more ghost shrimp. They seem to be good scavengers. Mine now come out at feeding time and occasionally challenge the fish for a pellet. I think I just got lucky and got a good group.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, the ladies can get along fine but if you add extra frustration and aggravation to the tank; they aren't going to like it is what I mean.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

There seems to be one in particular who wants to be a bit of a alpha. She doesn't hurt anyone, just kind of watches to see where everyone is. I'm pleased with the way it worked out. First time keeping multiple bettas together.


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

Update on my "little" girl! 1 month in


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Here mine. The white one is Cleopatra (SIP) and the blue is Victoria.(SIP)


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

This is Brandy Hilton and unnamed


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Here is Peechee...not sure about tail type. After about 50 shots, this is the best pic I could come up with:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

She looks like a VT, beaten up some but looks otherwise healthy  Love the bright orange!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> She looks like a VT, beaten up some but looks otherwise healthy  Love the bright orange!


She bit a big chunk out of her tail a while back, but it has healed up nicely, and she has colored up alot. The turquoise in her tail just started in the last couple weeks, she has a very healthy appetite..got her last month and Petco said she may have been 4-6mos. old, but wasnt sure. Lots of new tail growth going on too  She has been my easy betta - lol.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

My first and only female. This is Myra she's a turquoise Veiltail

View attachment 357690


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Myra's pretty.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Thanks. 

One reason why I picked her out was because of her appearence. She and her sisters were some of the most color females the store had in stock at the time.


----------



## ChibiShishou (Dec 9, 2011)

This is a picture of Cedric (my mom forgot her name and gave her a new one) this is last year. I got her and she was riddled with fin rot and was super skinny. Now shes got a nice set of fins and is a little blimp!!
When I came home she was so chubby I barely recognized her.


Girl bettas do need more love I agree they're so cute and filled with spunk and personality!


----------

